# ws2357 la crosse



## c.bernardino (3 Fev 2011 às 20:00)

Estou em fase de testes a uma la crosse ws2357, tenciono colocar aqui informação útil sobre a mesma.

A instalação decorreu sem problemas, limpinho, o windows 7 não teve dificuldade nenhuma a instalar os drivers e software

Agora tenho é um problema.

quando a temperatura da consola vai abaixo dos 15ºC... perde-se o contacto com os sensores externos mesmo que estes estejam muito proximos.

pesquisei na net e não sou o unico a ter este problema
http://sandaysoft.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=3537&sid=81c244c3073c9da9da77ba4ecfe3b0fa&start=20

alguém pode ajudar?

cps 

bernardino


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Abr 2011 às 11:24)

Meus caros,

se eu gosto de aprender com a experiência dos outros, devo tb contribuir.

A minha LaCrosse WS2357 tinha o problema descrito no post anterior e que pode ser constatado na imagem inserida abaixo. Era um problema de modelo, acredito eu, pois há noticias de outros colegas com o mesmo problema.

Assim que a temperatura da consola baixava dos 15ºC perdia recepção, não acusava a recepção dos sensores exteriores mesmo que eles tivessem mesmo ali ao lado.
Se usasse a ligação por cabo isso não acontecia, funcionava lindamente.

Se eu tinha comprado (barato) uma estação wireless, era para ser wireless e contactei o vendedor (bs-astro, de aveiro). 
Expliquei o que se passava e eles, de imediato se mostraram disponiveis para não deixar o cliente insatisfeito.
Passado uns dias recebo um mail da BS-astro a dizer que a Lacrosse resolvia o problema, reparando a estação ou algo assim.

Devolvi a estação, esperei umas semanas e recebi-a de volta (da Lacrosse) mas continuava tudo na mesma. Ou pior, vinha muito mal acondicionada com botões da consola metidos dentro (material da consola fraquisssimo, a contrastar com o material exterior que aparentava ser bom).

O que me valeu foi  a loja/site onde a comprei, onde me devolveram o dinheiro da estação e de portes (!!!!).
Pessoal serissimo... que por causa destas e de outras, penso eu, deixou de vender oregon e lacrosse.
Portugal cada vez mais pobre, lamento, pois estes individuos são sérios e competentes.

Pesquisei nos foruns (meteopt e internacionais) e percebi uma coisa. A minha próxima paragem seria em Diablo avenue.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HotSpot (24 Abr 2011 às 12:09)

c.bernardino disse:


> Pesquisei nos foruns (meteopt e internacionais) e percebi uma coisa. A minha próxima paragem seria em Diablo avenue.



Davis Instruments Corp.
3465 *Diablo Ave.*
Hayward, California 94545 USA



Uma palavra de apreço à Bs-Astro pelo excelente apoio técnico. Também eu já fui "brindado" com o excelente serviço desta loja.


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Abr 2011 às 15:09)

Hotspot, perspicaz...
em breve darei notícias.


----------

